# alltagcloud



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

For the past week or more, I seem to be getting some sort of hijacking in TSF to www.alltagcloud.info
This is not happening on any other site.
When I've visited a thread, and want to go Back, the first back click is for www.alltagcloud.info , and I need to click back twice. This happens every time, whether browsing a thread or a forum within TSF.
Google shows up other people having similar problems on other forums.
Seems to be something that needs fixed at forum level, not at the user level.
See attached PNG
Anyone else having the same issue ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, the admin are aware of this error. Several of us that use IE have the same problem.

BG


----------



## Albert.H (Dec 27, 2011)

I went to TSF web site this morning and before logging on an audio file started playing in the background on the website and then my computer crashed. I checked Event viewer and got the same error report I have been fighting with for several weeks now.
ati2mtag errors in Event Viewer
Source: ati2mtag
Category: DVD_OV
Event: 62726
Description: Invalid parameters. Enumerate GUIDs failed


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Albert.H said:


> I went to TSF web site this morning and before logging on an audio file started playing in the background on the website and then my computer crashed. I checked Event viewer and got the same error report I have been fighting with for several weeks now.
> ati2mtag errors in Event Viewer
> Source: ati2mtag
> Category: DVD_OV
> ...


That is ATI video.

http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=ati2mtag.sys

Please create a new thread in Windows XP forum for help if you wish - 

Windows XP Support - Tech Support Forum

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Has been good since yesterday.
Don't know if Admins have done something to fix ?
Some Google posts suggest a script in some ad.
Would be great to know what - if anything - was done at TSF admin end.
Does seem to be a problem which affects forums, but the fix is not too obvious from googling.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, the Admins fixed the alltagcloud we were getting.

What did they do? No idea, but it was probably an Ad that was causing it.

BG


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks, Basementgeek.


----------

